# Inter-Tottenham: 18 settembre ore 18:55. Tv e streaming



## 7vinte (17 Settembre 2018)

Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre. 

Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go

Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



Come on Spurs!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2018)

Difesa a 3 ( disastrosa in campionato ) nella prima in Champions ? 

Il pelato è matto, con gli Spurs gli conveniva fare il catenaccio. 

Comunque l'inter è una squadra stranissima, è capace di vincere facile in Champions e poi perdere Domenica con la provinciale.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



1 fisso, hanno già vinto


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



Sogno la sospensione per uragano, anzi hurriKANE.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



Sulla carta non c'è minimamente partita. Troppo più forte e più scafato il Tottenham. Ma di Porchettino non mi fido granchè.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Settembre 2018)

Sono curioso di vedere cosa combinano. Secondo me il risultato non è così scontato come potrebbe sembrare


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non c'è minimamente partita. Troppo più forte e più scafato il Tottenham. Ma di Porchettino non mi fido granchè.



La mia paura più grande, Pochettino è un asino di prima categoria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2018)

Io spero vincano, così Spalletti rimarrà saldamente in panchina continuando a far danni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

Tottenham senza Lloris, Alli, Sissoko, Trippier e Alderweireld


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2018)

Stasera gli spurs, poi a Genova contro la Samp.
...................


----------



## Davidoff (18 Settembre 2018)

Se il Tottenham gioca anche solo al 60% del suo potenziale li massacra, ma sabato contro il Liverpool sono stati imbarazzanti, potevano perdere 5 o 6 a zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tottenham senza Lloris, Alli, Sissoko, Trippier e Alderweireld



WTF solo ? perche ?


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tottenham senza Lloris, Alli, Sissoko, Trippier e Alderweireld



Trippier e Ald giocano


----------



## sacchino (18 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se il Tottenham gioca anche solo al 60% del suo potenziale li massacra, ma sabato contro il Liverpool sono stati imbarazzanti, potevano perdere 5 o 6 a zero.



Mi sa tanto che quest'anno il Liverpool è una squadra pazzesca, non mi sorprenderei di rivederla in finale.


----------



## sacchino (18 Settembre 2018)

Vinca il migliore.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Settembre 2018)

Il Liverpool è molto forte ma ho letto le statistiche del match e il Tottenham ha perso 112 palloni, un numero terrificante. Il Liverpool ha avuto almeno 3-4 contropiedi in vantaggio numerico che non ha saputo sfruttare, tutti gentilmente concessi da errori banali degli avversari. Speriamo solo che stasera siano più svegli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Trippier e Ald giocano



Non convocati


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non convocati


Ci sono


----------



## Black (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



se guardiamo l'andamento delle 2 squadre, il Tottenham viene a passeggiare a S.Siro. Ma poi non si sa mai...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non convocati


Scusami tanto, avevi ragione tu


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

Tottenham buona squadra ma nulla di staordinario imho, non vedo fenomeni. L'Inter se la può giocare.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Tottenham buona squadra ma nulla di staordinario imho, non vedo fenomeni. L'Inter se la può giocare.


Kane? Eriksen? Alli (ma non gioca)?


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Kane? Eriksen? Alli (ma non gioca)?



In generale è ovvio che sia più forte il Tottenham, ma non vedo così tanto divario da poter affermare che sarà una partita scontata.

Kane e Eriksen sono i più forti che hanno ma non parliamo di fuoriclasse.

La difesa con Aurier, Sanchez, Vertonghen non è che mi convinca molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Tottenham buona squadra ma nulla di staordinario imho, non vedo fenomeni. L'Inter se la può giocare.



LOL Kane ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Scusami tanto, avevi ragione tu



Ma figurati! Speriamo bene, forza Spurs!


----------



## Heaven (18 Settembre 2018)

Per me vince l’Inda

2-0 Icardi Icardi


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Per me vince l’Inda
> 
> 2-0 Icardi Icardi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2018)

Per me 1-0 la decide Modric


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2018)

7-1

Kane
Icardi
Icardi
Icardi
Perisic
De Vrji
Skriniar
Candreva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2018)

Vedere questi pagliacci in Champions mi crea un enorme fastidio. Spero escano subito.


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Settembre 2018)

L’inter Si è un po’ ripresa o sono gli altri che sono un po’ scarsetti?…… sembrerebbe equilibrata al momento....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2018)

Dembelè vale tutti i nostri centrocampisti


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> L’inter Si è un po’ ripresa o sono gli altri che sono un po’ scarsetti?…… sembrerebbe equilibrata al momento....



Il tottenham è poco più che una buona squadra. L’anno scorso stavsmo uscendo contro questi polli..


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il tottenham è poco più che una buona squadra. L’anno scorso stavsmo uscendo contro questi polli..



E io che speravo in un assedio sono molto delusa.....comincio a gufare.....


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2018)

Sto Harry il cane bah


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

Come pensavo, niente di che 'sto Tottenham.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2018)

due squadracce, finisce 0-0


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Come pensavo, niente di che 'sto Tottenham.



Sopravvalutato come tutta la premier...


----------



## Davidoff (18 Settembre 2018)

Non è il solito Tottenham, in questo periodo sono fuori forma. Non dimentichiamoci che hanno piallato pure il Real ai gironi di CL e per poco non buttavano fuori anche la Juventus.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non è il solito Tottenham, in questo periodo sono fuori forma. Non dimentichiamoci che hanno piallato pure il Real ai gironi di CL e per poco non buttavano fuori anche la Juventus.



Se mi consenti per poco non ci buttavano fuori per colpa di allegri...è bastato giocare 20 minuti in 2 partite e non ci hanno capito nulla


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vedere questi pagliacci in Champions mi crea un enorme fastidio. Spero escano subito.



Soprattutto perchè ci sono arrivati con una infamata di De Vrij

Buona Inter comunque


----------



## __king george__ (18 Settembre 2018)

secondo me alla fine la vince l'inter


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2018)

Come mai giocano a quest'orario strano?


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come mai giocano a quest'orario strano?



Perché da questa edizione si giocherà anche alle 7 il martedi credo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Goooool godoooo
Che cesso handanovic


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2018)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Che bello


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

Ops


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

Siiiiiiiii! Eriksen!!


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Settembre 2018)

L'anti juve le sta vincendo tutte....


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2018)

Quando prendiamo Eriksen


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> L'anti juve le sta vincendo tutte....



Troppo forti...
Poi con modric e vidal sono ingiocabili


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando prendiamo Eriksen



Sai quanto costa e quanto prende?
Gran giocatore comunque


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

Gran gol di Icardi ma ve l'avevo detto che Porchettino...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

Che culo che hanno...


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2018)

Ma l'entusiasmo dei telecronisti di Sky al pareggio di Icardi? Ma nemmeno per la vittoria ai mondiali ho sentito un'esaltazione simile.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma l'entusiasmo dei telecronisti di Sky al pareggio di Icardi? Ma nemmeno per la vittoria ai mondiali ho sentito un'esaltazione simile.



Già, ho dovuto abbassare l'audio della tv


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma l'entusiasmo dei telecronisti di Sky al pareggio di Icardi? Ma nemmeno per la vittoria ai mondiali ho sentito un'esaltazione simile.



Una cosa abominevole....


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che culo che hanno...



Icardi è forte


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

2-1 Vecino


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

Adani da tso ma lo sanno che è la prima partita del girone?


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

Che robaccia Porchettino


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Settembre 2018)

Qualcuno mi spieghi la telecronaca di AdANI e TrevisANI, vi prego.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Settembre 2018)

È tornato Culovic


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già, ho dovuto abbassare l'audio della tv



Beato te, io ho dovuto ascoltare anche il gol del 2-1. Sono invasati, veramente, mai sentito in nessuno sport qualcosa di simile.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

Su sky sono impazziti?


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2018)

meno male che ha vinto l'Inter, altrimenti cacciavano Spalletti e entrava Conte


----------



## alcyppa (18 Settembre 2018)

Ma che vada a ramengo sto totecoso


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2018)

Occhio che Porchettino rischia seriamente di far eliminare il Totocoso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Settembre 2018)

"fatti ammonire samir"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2018)

Bene che si siano spremuti parecchio oggi.


----------



## Love (18 Settembre 2018)

madonna che culo...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2018)

Che culo hanno questi pagliacci comunque...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-1 Vecino



Il tottenham è una squadra oscena


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Che culo hanno questi pagliacci comunque...



In fondo non meritavano di perdere


----------



## Davidoff (18 Settembre 2018)

Male, malissimo. Moralmente è un boost incredibile, potrebbe essere la svolta della loro stagione.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2018)

Vecino DeVrij sempre il loro zampino

Scandalosa la telecronaca


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2018)

vittoria molto fortunata che allontana l'esonero di Spalletti


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Settembre 2018)

Brava l'Inter a crederci e fesso il Tottenham a farsi uccellare al 92' dopo aver potuto fare anche il secondo gol.
Ma a Sky che problemi hanno? Adani e Trevisani sono stati imbarazzanti dal pareggio in avanti.
Hanno deciso di abbassare ancora di più il livello quest'anno a Sky? Tipo telecronisti sudamericani?
Giuro che sono stato in imbarazzo, al di là del fatto che fosse l'Indah, per la quale non ho nessuna antipatia particolare...ma veramente sono stati ridicoli. Una roba indegna.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In fondo non meritavano di perdere



Ma manco di vincere... Il primo tiro in porta è quello di Icardi...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Male, malissimo. Moralmente è un boost incredibile, potrebbe essere la svolta della loro stagione.



Molto probabile


----------



## Lambro (18 Settembre 2018)

Fottesega.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma manco di vincere... Il primo tiro in porta è quello di Icardi...



Il tottenham non ha poi fatto di più eh? Un gol su cavolata di quel cesso di portiere


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Brava l'Inter a crederci e fesso il Tottenham a farsi uccellare al 92' dopo aver potuto fare anche il secondo gol.
> Ma a Sky che problemi hanno? Adani e Trevisani sono stati imbarazzanti dal pareggio in avanti.
> Hanno deciso di abbassare ancora di più il livello quest'anno a Sky? Tipo telecronisti sudamericani?
> Giuro che sono stato in imbarazzo, al di là del fatto che fosse l'Indah, per la quale non ho nessuna antipatia particolare...ma veramente sono stati ridicoli. Una roba indegna.


A sky sono interisti marci...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2018)

Ah questi del Totocoso in tutta la loro storia hanno azzeccato una sola partita..indovinate contro chi.. contro noi ovviamente maledetti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Settembre 2018)

In telecronaca hanno messo due interisti in pratica.

I migliori del Tottenham: Dembele' (ci farebbe comodo uno come lui a centrocampo), Eriksen, Kane e Lucas ( anche lui devastante non appena e' entrato).

Riguardo l'Inter meritava di fare punti oggi, poco da dire, l'unica cosa che non ho capito e che fatico sempre a comprendere e' il motivo per cui Pochettino ha tolto la punta, Kane, per un terzino, perdendo un giocatore che comunque di testa ti faceva comodo. Misteri...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il tottenham non ha poi fatto di più eh? Un gol su cavolata di quel cesso di portiere



Dopo il gol fortunoso hanno pasticciato due volte in area con Lamela... Ok il pareggio ma addirittura vincerla, è il calcio ma questi qua sono così nel DNA... Brutta gente...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2018)

Finale a dir poco emozionante, non hanno fatto una grande partita ma per l'ennesima volta si è dimostrato che con la testa e il cuore si può arrivare ovunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio che Porchettino rischia seriamente di far eliminare il Totocoso.



Ma uno che ha perso la Premier in favore di Ranieri ed del Leicester..dove vuoi che vada


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Settembre 2018)

MA DELLA TELECRONACA SCANDALOSA CHE HANNO FATTO NE VOGLIAMO PARLARE?? mai sentito una cosa del genere a sky sport da quando sono abbonato. M A I. urlavano come degli invasati per una partita del girone..che ridicoli Dio santo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dopo il gol fortunoso hanno pasticciato due volte in area con Lamela... Ok il pareggio ma addirittura vincerla, è il calcio ma questi qua sono così nel DNA... Brutta gente...



Forse il pareggio era il risultato più giusto ma il tottenham è davvero poca cosa


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2018)

Il Tottenham avrà fallito 6-7 contropiedi. Hanno buttato 3 punti già fatti.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi, ho un problema, ero quasi contento per loro.

A questo punto ho tre dubbi:

1) mi fanno cosi pena, che non mi è dispiaciuto vederli vincere e cosi felici

2) sto diventando sportivo

3) sono cosi patetico, che pur di gioire in CL, visto il tempo che noi non ci andiamo, che ormai mi accontento di qualunque cosa

AIUTO!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2018)

Per me ha meritato l'Inter, non perché abbia fatto chissà cosa, ma perché il totocoso è ben più indecente.
Se vincono in Olanda possono davvero passare il turno.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma uno che ha perso la Premier in favore di Ranieri ed del Leicester..dove vuoi che vada



Appunto ma lo vogliamo dire? Il tottenham è la solita squadra sopravvalutata perché gioca in premier e pochettino è un animale...si è visto contro di noi l’anno scorso


----------



## Asso_86 (18 Settembre 2018)

Sky Juve (cit.)


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me ha meritato l'Inter, non perché abbia fatto chissà cosa, ma perché il totocoso è ben più indecente.
> Se vincono in Olanda possono davvero passare il turno.



Per me lo passano certamente il turno. Il tottenham è la loro benedizione


----------



## Asso_86 (18 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham avrà fallito 6-7 contropiedi. Hanno buttato 3 punti già fatti.



Quando ho sentito i miei vicini esultare ho pensato “impossibile che l’Inter abbia segnato, sarà stato su calcio d’angolo”

E infatti


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Sky Juve (cit.)



Loro erano quelli che quando prendemmo Higuain era vecchio, grasso, troppo costoso ed icardi era meglio...mi viene da ridere


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho un problema, ero quasi contento per loro.
> 
> A questo punto ho tre dubbi:
> 
> ...



Io devo dire che non ho gufato! 
E comunque dimostra che il DNA conta anche se l'Inter non faceva la Champions da secoli ha più tradizione del Tottenham
Anche noi se riuscissimo mai a tornare ce la giocheremo con tutte. 
Spero vadano avanti le italiane... Roma / Napoli / Inter... e Valencia


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In telecronaca hanno messo due interisti in pratica.



In sky sono super esaltati dal fatto che dopo 3 anni di niente hanno ripreso la champions in esclusiva con 4 italiane ai gironi, quindi devono per forza pomparle come se ogni vittoria fosse la finale, è un modo per gasare i tifosi che seguono


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> In generale è ovvio che sia più forte il Tottenham, ma non vedo così tanto divario da poter affermare che sarà una partita scontata.
> 
> Kane e Eriksen sono i più forti che hanno ma non parliamo di fuoriclasse.
> 
> La difesa con Aurier, Sanchez, Vertonghen non è che mi convinca molto.



Kane è un fuoriclasse 
Eriksen ed alli sono sulla buona strada
Il resto è un misto di buoni giocatori mediocri e cessi


----------



## Davidoff (18 Settembre 2018)

L'unica cosa positiva è che aumentano le probabilità che finiscano almeno in Europa League. Per la corsa al quarto posto sarebbe importantissimo che mantenessero il doppio impegno.


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

Il grande Tottenham.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In sky sono super esaltati dal fatto che dopo 3 anni di niente hanno ripreso la champions in esclusiva con 4 italiane ai gironi, quindi devono per forza pomparle come se ogni vittoria fosse la finale, è un modo per gasare i tifosi che seguono



Vedrai che non faranno questi casini per le altre 
Finalmente possono tifare i loro idoli in coppa e cosi leccano il culo agli interisti


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2018)

Ho gufato, ma bisogna ammettere che l'Inter non avrebbe meritato di perdere e riconoscere che le vittorie all'ultimo sono sempre bellissime... vedere Milan Roma solo recentemente che effetto ci fece, qui gli interisti al ritorno in Champions immagino...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In sky sono super esaltati dal fatto che dopo 3 anni di niente hanno ripreso la champions in esclusiva con 4 italiane ai gironi, quindi devono per forza pomparle come se ogni vittoria fosse la finale, è un modo per gasare i tifosi che seguono



Si, l'ho pensato anch'io, pero' sembravano degli invasati al gol di Vecino, c'e' si contenessero...


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho un problema, ero quasi contento per loro.
> 
> A questo punto ho tre dubbi:
> 
> ...



Ritirati in Presolana per un mese, da solo. A meditare!!


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In sky sono super esaltati dal fatto che dopo 3 anni di niente hanno ripreso la champions in esclusiva con 4 italiane ai gironi, quindi devono per forza pomparle come se ogni vittoria fosse la finale, è un modo per gasare i tifosi che seguono



Ma certo. Fanno così tutti. Se guardiamo le telecronache di decenni fa mica c'era tutto questa follia ... E' creata ad arte per infervorare i telespettatori e creare pathos, per far entrare il calcio nella mente delle persone. Tutte tattiche psicologiche per alimentare il business e farne un evento impossibile da perdere. Mi fa specie che non ce ne rendiamo conto, e soprattutto non gli diamo la giusta considerazione, cioè quasi zero.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ritirati in Presolana per un mese, da solo. A meditare!!


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Kane è un fuoriclasse


Hmm, vedo superiori Suarez, Cavani, Diego Costa e Aguero, però forse nei top 6-7 ci potrebbe rientrare si.


----------



## sacchino (18 Settembre 2018)

Bene hanno vinto oggi e perderanno domenica.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Hmm, vedo superiori Suarez, Cavani, Diego Costa e Aguero, però forse nei top 6-7 ci potrebbe rientrare si.



Ha solo 25 anni e fa caterve di gol in ogni competizione


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2018)

Che vi avevo detto ? 

Cmq è incredible come gli Spurs siano una squadra di POLLI da sempre. Potevano chiuderla almeno 3 volte e non l'hanno fatto gli sta bene inglesi di M


----------



## Milancholy (18 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho un problema, ero quasi contento per loro.
> 
> A questo punto ho tre dubbi:
> 
> ...



1) Pur ritenendoli da sempre l'emblema del patetico, continuano a nausearmi profondamente e quindi 
mi ha"accoltellato" il vederli così felici... 

2) Non ci provo neppure minimamente ad esserlo poichè (nel mio caso) sarebbe tempo sprecato.

3) Calcisticamente, la mia gioia più grande dopo successi della mia squadra, è l'imperitura umiliazione 
sfinteriana e non nascondo come il risultato di stasera mi abbia pesantemente avvelenato la serata.


----------



## Heaven (18 Settembre 2018)

Tottenham gonna Tottenham

Va be, bella serata per l’Inda


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2018)

Oggettivamente non meritavano la sconfitta, ma devono ringraziare davvero tanto Pochettino (che si conferma il Sarri d’Inghilterra, se non addirittura inferiore).


----------



## varvez (18 Settembre 2018)

La telecronaca nel finale è stato un qualcosa di indecente. Se si tratta di tecnica psicologica, faremmo bene a pensare a quale livello intellettuale apparteniamo noi italiani. Ho visto la partita su BT Sports ed è stato un piacere, sobrietà e professionalità. Non due pagliacci prestati al calcio


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Settembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> La telecronaca nel finale è stato un qualcosa di indecente. Se si tratta di tecnica psicologica, faremmo bene a pensare a quale livello intellettuale apparteniamo noi italiani. Ho visto la partita su BT Sports ed è stato un piacere, sobrietà e professionalità. Non due pagliacci prestati al calcio


Mammamia, io non l'ho vista (per fortuna)... ero impegnato, però vedo che le critiche alla telecronaca si stanno sprecando. Non penso che tutti i fratelli del forum che criticano i telecronisti siano improvvisamente diventati degli insofferenti o che sia tutto frutto del fatto che stiamo rosicando per la vittoria di culo delle melme. Deve essere stata davvero un insulto alla figura della professione di commentatore, a quanto pare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Mammamia, io non l'ho vista (per fortuna)... ero impegnato, però vedo che le critiche alla telecronaca si stanno sprecando. Non penso che tutti i fratelli del forum che criticano i telecronisti siano improvvisamente diventati degli insofferenti o che sia tutto frutto del fatto che stiamo rosicando per la vittoria di culo delle melme. Deve essere stata davvero un insulto alla figura della professione di commentatore, a quanto pare.



Una roba indecente e vergognosa mai sentita prima, manco Suma e Crudeli insieme avrebbero potuto competere...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Settembre 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Mammamia, io non l'ho vista (per fortuna)... ero impegnato, però vedo che le critiche alla telecronaca si stanno sprecando. Non penso che tutti i fratelli del forum che criticano i telecronisti siano improvvisamente diventati degli insofferenti o che sia tutto frutto del fatto che stiamo rosicando per la vittoria di culo delle melme. Deve essere stata davvero un insulto alla figura della professione di commentatore, a quanto pare.



Una cosa mai vista. Neanche inda channel poteva fare di peggio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna in Champions League dopo diversi anni l'Inter di Luciano Spalletti, che affronterà il Tottenham di Mauricio Pochettino. Gli "spurs" dovranno fare a meno per infortunio di Lloris e Dele Alli. Nell'Inter probabile la difesa a tre.
> 
> Diretta alle 18:55 su Sky e in streaming su sky go
> 
> Seguono news, formazioni e commenti.



Detto e ridetto, pochettino è uno dei più grandi perdenti della sua categoria, non mi sorprendo che abbia resuscitato l'Inter.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Settembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente non meritavano la sconfitta, ma devono ringraziare davvero tanto Pochettino (che si conferma il Sarri d’Inghilterra, se non addirittura inferiore).



Molto inferiore credimi, molto inferiore.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2018)

Vorrei chiedervi:in quanti pensano che anche noi avremmo ribaltato il tottenham?Io penso che neanche se avessimo giocato fino a Natale.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Settembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedervi:in quanti pensano che anche noi avremmo ribaltato il tottenham?Io penso che neanche se avessimo giocato fino a Natale.



Beh se abbiamo difficoltà a ribaltare anche il Cagliari la risposta è lapalissiana. Va detto però che ogni partita ha storia a sé, l'Inter ad esempio non ha nemmeno pareggiato col Parma che è largamente inferiore al Tottenham. Fa molto anche la furbizia degli allenatori, gente come Maran ad esempio dal punto di vista tattico dà lezioni a un Pochettino e non sto scherzando.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Settembre 2018)

per me si sta elogiando fin troppo l'inter. Si guarda molto al risultato ma non a come è arrivato. 
Il totthenam ha passeggiato per tutto il tempo, poca grinta, poca incisività, sembravano molli e senza mordente. 
Probabilmente fisicamente sono anche fuori forma, visto come è andata col Liverpool qualche giorno fa.
Nonostante tutte queste cose, potevano tranquillamente fare almeno un altro gol, se non due (vedi occasione primo tempo Kane), vedi il gol mangiato da Lamela, o all'ultimo con Lucas che mette un ottima palla filtrante in mezzo. 
Insomma senza mettere intensità potevano vincere passeggiando. L'inter ha il merito di non aver mollato, di averci creduto nei minuti finali, e di aver corso come matti, mettendo un'intensità agonistica e mentale pazzesca. L'hanno vinta con il carattere e la garra, di sicuro non con il gioco di squadra o con grandi azioni (a proposito tiri in porta 0, a parte i gol). 
Diciamo che se dovevano vincere una partita meglio questa che in campionato sinceramente. L'unico problema potrebbe essere che vincendo in questo modo, gli darà un'iniezione di fiducia pazzesca, portandola anche in campionato. Mi auguro di no ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2018)

Non ho visto la partita ma guardando gli Highlights e leggendo i vostri commenti mi pare sia sempre il solito tottenham : ricami calcistici, buoni propositi offensivi ma dietro difendono da cani e non sanno minimamente gestire palla e ritmi.
Come si fa a perdere cosi? Vuol dire che si gioca senza guardare il punteggio e il minutaggio e senza gestire la partita.
Ignoranza calcistica allo stato puro.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita ma guardando gli Highlights e leggendo i vostri commenti mi pare sia sempre il solito tottenham : ricami calcistici, buoni propositi offensivi ma dietro difendono da cani e non sanno minimamente gestire palla e ritmi.
> Come si fa a perdere cosi? Vuol dire che si gioca senza guardare il punteggio e il minutaggio e senza gestire la partita.
> Ignoranza calcistica allo stato puro.



Pochettino viene incensato da tutti, eppure l'ho sempre trovato mediocre.

il Tottenham ha talento a palate, la stessa rosa messa in mano ad un altro allenatore sarebbe da vertice in Premier. Penso al caso in cui Sarri fosse andato agli Spurs invece che al Chelsea, per esempio...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pochettino viene incensato da tutti, eppure l'ho sempre trovato mediocre.
> 
> il Tottenham ha talento a palate, la stessa rosa messa in mano ad un altro allenatore sarebbe da vertice in Premier. Penso al caso in cui Sarri fosse andato agli Spurs invece che al Chelsea, per esempio...



Qualcuno si è messo in testa che giocare e pensare offensivo esula dal saper difendere, come se si giocasse a porta romana.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si è messo in testa che giocare e pensare offensivo esula dal saper difendere, come se si giocasse a porta romana.



Ma il limite degli Spurs non è il saper difendere sai, è che in alcune fasi della partita non giocano proprio da squadra, hanno momenti di anarchia che pagano carissimi puntualmente.

Ho visto anche la partita persa col Liverpool sabato. Gli Spurs hanno giocato meglio per gran parte della partita, sono superiori in gran parte della rosa, ma il Liverpool è squadra compatta, che gioca in un blocco unico, con idee chiare e intensità, oltre a qualche campione, e hanno sfruttato in modo micidiale le pause del Tottenham.

Sono una squadra giovane e questo pesa a certi livelli, però trovo che nelle ultime due stagioni non siano cresciuti sotto l'aspetto del gioco di squadra e penso che con lo faranno con Pochettino.


----------



## zlatan (19 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, l'ho pensato anch'io, pero' sembravano degli invasati al gol di Vecino, c'e' si contenessero...



Si anche io l'ho pensato, e ho spento dall'incazzatura sulle loro urla. Poi a freddo mi sono risentito la parte finale della telecronaca del derby di Zapata fatta dallo stesso tizio, e ho capito che non è un discorso interisti o no, è che oggi se fai così finisci sui social e hai visibilità se sei un Carlo Nesti quando fai la telecronaca, non ti si fila nessuno. Detto questo, avendo giocato contro una squadra stranienra, ci sta tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma il limite degli Spurs non è il saper difendere sai, è che in alcune fasi della partita non giocano proprio da squadra, hanno momenti di anarchia che pagano carissimi puntualmente.
> 
> Ho visto anche la partita persa col Liverpool sabato. Gli Spurs hanno giocato meglio per gran parte della partita, sono superiori in gran parte della rosa, ma il Liverpool è squadra compatta, che gioca in un blocco unico, con idee chiare e intensità, oltre a qualche campione, e hanno sfruttato in modo micidiale le pause del Tottenham.
> 
> Sono una squadra giovane e questo pesa a certi livelli, però trovo che nelle ultime due stagioni non siano cresciuti sotto l'aspetto del gioco di squadra e penso che con lo faranno con Pochettino.



Quando parlo di non saper difendere non mi riferisco a saper marcare l'uomo o difendere l'area, sarebbe un concetto troppo limitativo di fase difensiva.
Il tottenham non sa proprio leggere e gestire le partite, pare che i giocatori perdano la bussola.
Giocano quasi per divertimento e tutto il resto gli scivola addosso.
C'è una fase infinitesimale tra la fase di possesso e quella di non possesso, attimo nel quale scattano le transizioni, ecco il tottenham non ha capacità di gestire quelle situazioni e a volte concede ripartenze e superiorità numerica in situazioni di vantaggio nel punteggio.
Per me , da italiano e amante della tattica, questa è blasfemia calcistica.
Se io sono in vantaggio, se permetti, lascio a te la prima mossa tenendo palla con lucidità e qualità e appena vieni fuori ti rifilo un altro gol.
Il calcio appaga il tifoso quando in campo vedi 11 giocatori che pensano uguale, quelli del tottenham giocano bene ma con troppa allegria.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Settembre 2018)

Pensando in maniera "commercialistica" l'Inter deve cercar di monetizzare il più possibile, per uscire dal pantano del fpf e acquisire visibilità da sfruttare col suo ampio bacino di tifosi.
Grazie alla sua "mosceria" e alla sua difesa scabrosa, il Tottenham ieri ha regalato i 2.7 milioni di premio partita, e potrebbe anche favorito la creazione di un clima di entusiasmo fra i giocatori, aspetto che potrebbe portare anche al superamento di un girone sicuramente proibitivo, ma non impossibile.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2018)

Semplicemente è il periodo peggioee degli spurs durante l'era pochettino.

Se invece di cincischiare facevano il 2-0 non succedeva tutto ciò.

Vabe, vedo comunque le.fogne.fuori, in olanda non.vinceranno.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di non saper difendere non mi riferisco a saper marcare l'uomo o difendere l'area, sarebbe un concetto troppo limitativo di fase difensiva.
> Il tottenham non sa proprio leggere e gestire le partite, pare che i giocatori perdano la bussola.
> Giocano quasi per divertimento e tutto il resto gli scivola addosso.
> C'è una fase infinitesimale tra la fase di possesso e quella di non possesso, attimo nel quale scattano le transizioni, ecco il tottenham non ha capacità di gestire quelle situazioni e a volte concede ripartenze e superiorità numerica in situazioni di vantaggio nel punteggio.
> ...



Assolutamente, condivido.

Inoltre, per rincarare la dose, con Kane Alli Son Lamela Eriksen Trippier Dembele... immagina che transizioni potrebbero fare giocando di rimessa!

Altro punto debole quest'anno: hanno allargato tanto la rosa, hanno tantissime alternative in ogni ruolo, tutti nazionali e giovani, non è semplice finora per Pochettino gestire il turnover e questo ha anche confuso le cose. Sono partiti con la difesa a tre, adesso giocano a quattro... poi hanno schierato la mediana a tre, adesso giocano col trequartista... insomma un casino per ora, sono in grande difficoltà in questo inizio di stagione.


----------

